# The Awakened Sage FC



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 4, 2020)

*The Awakened Sage FC
*​

Naruto Uzumaki is the Hero of the Fourth Shinobi World War he succeeded to Hatake Kakashi as the village's *Seventh Hokage. *Upon his enter in fonction he created New Konoha  and has been fighting since then massive drug lords, black markets, the underworld who have made massive fortunes and even created their own hidden villages. His greatness chalenge as the Hokage is Kara, a powerfull Organisation ruled by the Allmighty Jigen.


*Rules:*


*Spoiler*: __ 







1-Talk about other characters, shows and novels are forbiden.

2-Chapter discussion about Naruto can be done her.

2-Talk about Naruto's ability, power, strenght, Sage Modes are wellcomed.

3- Any analyse and theory that are not linked to the canon material are not allowed.

4-No bashing, trolling, baiting, etc towards other members

5-Follow general forum rules
​






*Members:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




1-Redboy776
2-Zero890
3-King789
4-justcamtro
5-My Honor
6-Kagutsutchi
7-SoulFire!
8-Majin Lu
9-Soldierofficial
10-Raiden
11-Quanta314159265
12-Danisor
13-Alita
14-Gex
15-Koro sensei 





​


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 4, 2020)

*
*
This is a better sum up of all Naruto's action After becoming Hokage.


*Spoiler*: __ 





-He created New konoha above the mont kage which helped grew the village even more.

-Saved Konoha from Momoshiki's Tremendous Tailled Beast Bomb that Could have destroy a continent and the surrunding Land killing Hundreds millions of people in the process.

-Brought the Shin clones to the konoha orphanage so that they can take Care of them.

-Allowed Mitsuki in the Academie even thought he is the son of Orochimaru.

-Send his clones in interview , inaugurations, meeting, school, … everywhere to do his jobs around the lands.  

-Has been fighting massive drug lords, black markets, the underworld who have made massive fortunes and even created their own hidden villages by selling highly secretive technology from major countries (sounds like a certain secret society) and using it to expand their influence.

-He is fighting currently the Organisation Kara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 4, 2020)

@justcamtro , @My Honor @Quanta314159265, @Zero890 , @King789 ,@Soldierofficial , @Danisor ,@Altiora Night, @Kagutsutchi , @Rai , @Vilu , @Koro sensei , @Alita, @Itachi san88 , @Wrecked Baloney ...

*Let gooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!*


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 4, 2020)

1-When Naruto gave his prototype arm to Kawaki he mentioned to him that the hand will only work when he is awake but it will stop working when he is unconcious.




2-And true to his words the hands was not working when he was asleep




3-Even when he was first sealed by Jigen he hand falled to the ground because Naruto was forced into an unconcious state.






4-But later, the hand started to work again Something that made Kawaki conclude than the seventh was now awake and alive.





5-After releasing Naruto, Kawaki was thinking that he will help them get ride of Boro. But he was surprised that he later was still unconcious.

Something that was not normal because Naruto was suposed to be awake for the hand to work.



This is one of the plot for which Kodachi did not give any answer to so far.

Me personaly think, he was in a transe state.

In hinduism and Boudhism there is a state know as the state of Samadhi. 

It is like a deep sleep but the person is awake. There are no thoughts, only peace & complete silence of mind prevails. 

I feel like it is something like that.

This is a theory anyway, murst not be taken serious untill we have proper evidence in Manga.


----------



## justcamtro (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 4, 2020)

justcamtro said:


> I'm in.



It is done


----------



## My Honor (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm definitely in, redboy-san!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

Wrong place for this.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Wrong place for this.



I know, there exist already a Naruto FC so it was decided I can use this place.

Do you wanna join? Yes or No.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 5, 2020)

@Raiden @Snowless

Sorry to bother ya, don't even know if you're responsible for this particular section, but this thread don't belong here.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

The FC is about Hokage Naruto, anything about him in Boruto can be discused there as long it is related to those terme : world peace, Kara, shinobi system, Otsutsuki, Konoha.


Also read the rule to understand better.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Oct 5, 2020)

So for the past two fights that Naruto has had with Isshiki/Jigen, Naruto has seemingly been portrayed poorly in the sensory department. Twice now, Naruto has failed to sense Isshiki and most of us(including myself) think that that ability has been retconned. 

However upon, rereading the manga, I noticed this problem affects other sensors as well. Kashin Koji couldn't sense Isshiki's attacks with Sage Mode and even Sasuke who has RSM level sensing being able to track people through different dimensions couldn't sense Isshiki but could track him with his Sharingan's kinetic and microscopic vision.

I also read Naruto's fight with Delta and he displayed an instance of sensing when he could dodge delta's legs coming up from the earth. So it's clear Ikemoto hasn't forgotten his sensing abilities

Now, is an ability to erase your presence possible in this series? Yes, there are multiple people who have displayed the ability to hide from sensors. Karin and My are one example.

Even Kaguya who is Isshiki's subordinate displays an ability to sneak up on RSM Naruto, but she never uses it after the one time.

Now, why can Konoha's sensors sense Isshiki? That's simple, the two times he was present in Konoha, he came openly to everyone so there would be no point in trying to hide his presence.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> So for the past two fights that Naruto has had with Isshiki/Jigen, Naruto has seemingly been portrayed poorly in the sensory department. Twice now, Naruto has failed to sense Isshiki and most of us(including myself) think that that ability has been retconned.
> 
> However upon, rereading the manga, I noticed this problem affects other sensors as well. Kashin Koji couldn't sense Isshiki's attacks with Sage Mode and even Sasuke who has RSM level sensing being able to track people through different dimensions couldn't sense Isshiki but could track him with his Sharingan's kinetic and microscopic vision.
> 
> ...



It IS possible that Naruto cant just sense anything on an atomic scale.

Se he can only sense Isshiki when the return to human sized.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> The FC is about Hokage Naruto, anything about him in Boruto can be discused there as long it is related to those terme : world peace, Kara, shinobi system, Otsutsuki, Konoha.
> 
> 
> Also read the rule to understand better.


I think he's trying to tell you that this section is for role plays or RPGs and tabletop games played over the forum like Dungeons and Dragons or freeform things or whatever.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think he's trying to tell you that this section is for role plays or RPGs and tabletop games played over the forum like Dungeons and Dragons or freeform things or whatever.



I know, but I asked permission from mods first before making the thread.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 5, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> I know, but I asked permission from mods first before making the thread.


Ah okay, we thought you just had to wrong place. Carry on.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Oct 5, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> It IS possible that Naruto cant just sense anything on an atomic scale.
> 
> Se he can only sense Isshiki when the return to human sized.


I think so too. The size of one's chakra is directly proportional to one's ability to sense it. 

In the War Arc, BM Naruto's chakra was so large that even non sensors were sensing him countries away, after he gave it to the Alliance, and when Naruto and Sasuke had their final fight, Naruto absorbed so much Natural Energy, that Sasuke could tell despite not being in sage mode or being a sensor for senjutsu.

In the opposite sense, your chakra can be so small, even skilled and powerful sensors may not be able to detect it. Karin's chakra suppression technique reinforces this idea. Suppression means reduction, and when she uses that technique, she can't perform normal ninjutsu even when out of sight, likely due to her small chakra.

Isshiki may just be shrinking his chakra to a level even sensors like SPSM Naruto can't pick up. And Isshiki can shrink chakra.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> I think so too. The size of one's chakra is directly proportional to one's ability to sense it.
> 
> In the War Arc, BM Naruto's chakra was so large that even non sensors were sensing him countries away, after he gave it to the Alliance, and when Naruto and Sasuke had their final fight, Naruto absorbed so much Natural Energy, that Sasuke could tell despite not being in sage mode or being a sensor for senjutsu.
> 
> ...



Naruto's emotional sensing seem to be useless, same for his RSM Sensing.

As long Naruto wont find a way ti sense Isshiki, he wont be able to beat him.

And Daikokuten's hax make it harder.

Anyway we shall know soon how thing will play out, Naruto is still not out of the fight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

I just realised this:

-In Tsunade's Time as the Hokage her paperwork was not too much and she has help from Shizune.



-In Kakashi's the paperwork seem to have increased by at least four.



- In Naruto's Time the paperworks increased so much that it is even on the ground and like you can see there is also a counpunter who murst posess also a lot of works to do for the Hokage.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Oct 5, 2020)

I don't know what this is but I'm in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Oct 5, 2020)

Kagutsutchi said:


> I think so too. The size of one's chakra is directly proportional to one's ability to sense it.
> 
> In the War Arc, BM Naruto's chakra was so large that even non sensors were sensing him countries away, after he gave it to the Alliance, and when Naruto and Sasuke had their final fight, Naruto absorbed so much Natural Energy, that Sasuke could tell despite not being in sage mode or being a sensor for senjutsu.
> 
> ...


Perfect explanation.
But some cats are too ignorant to accept it​


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Oct 5, 2020)

Also my son @redboy776 I am in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 5, 2020)

WHY NARUTO IS NOT FLYING


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Zero890 said:


> WHY NARUTO IS NOT FLYING



I cant see the pic, but do you mean against Isshiki ?


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 5, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> I cant see the pic, but do you mean against Isshiki ?



Yep, i mean thats weird.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Zero890 said:


> Yep, i mean thats weird.



As you know, to fly Naruto need to activate his SO6P mode, but when he has gone to meet Isshiki he was in base all the time.

And when Isshiki started to attack Konoha, he started to assault Naruto.

I think the answer is ever Ikemoto is too lazy to write them fighting in the Sky or he decided to keep the fight grounded so that it dont feel like DBZ.

At least we know definitely from anime that Hokage Naruto can fly.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

This is just gr★★t


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

You all can post the link to your threads that talk about Hokage Naruto and six paths Sage Naruto..

@Mad Scientist , can you post here the link to your thread about Why Hokage Naruto dont use clone for paperwork ?


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

.   

.

 .

    .


----------



## Zero890 (Oct 5, 2020)

This is my favorite pic, Naruto looks cool here imo


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Zero890 said:


> This is my favorite pic, Naruto looks cool here imo



True, I wish we have more design like that in the futur.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 5, 2020)

Also @Zero890 , about the Naruto IS not flying part. I have another Idea.

Maybe they are trying to have him unlock full RSM again or something else.

Only then they will show him flying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 6, 2020)

Some like to say Naruto is a Failure because of Ame but let us look at this.

Naruto become Hokage at 28 and now he is 32 in Boruto. So it take him five years to finally take action towards Ame no Kuni and the other nations.

Konoha might have been developed by Kakashi but after Naruto become Hokage it was developed further. As proof you have new konoha, katasuke research for technology,train, bionic type tech, airahips. Naruto also developed the Konoha orphanage and brought the Shin clone there.

We also know he was performing multiple task with his shadows clones around the country and become close friend with the fire damyo.

So for four years Naruto was busy developing his village, only in his fifth years as Hokage he is now taking action toward Ame no kagure.

This does not mean he is a failure just that the circumstances and time did not allow him to take action kickly as possible toward Ame.

It is one of the reason I don't take those wrong complain toward Hokage Naruto serious.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 6, 2020)

*Bonus:*

*Naruto's current situation can also be compared to this politician:*

A politician made the promise to help a dying person's nation develop after he will become the president.

But some friend of the dead one started a war and his nation was completely ruined, the peoples who live there were forced to leave and because there is no military activity it become a location for evil organisation and other gangs.

15 years later the politician finally become president but he was too busy to develop his own nation, create new infrastructure, fulfill his duty towards his peoples and keep peace with the other nations.

Now after four years he send two of his friends to investigate  nation he promised to restore and see how things are.

After their reports he decide to not only take action towards that nation and some other who are in the same condition and help them in the best he can.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 6, 2020)

@Alita , @Devil_Jin , @Raiden , @neonion , @Gex, @Rollace , @321ice .


----------



## Raiden (Oct 6, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> @Alita , @Devil_Jin , @Raiden , @neonion , @Gex, @Rollace , @321ice .



Thanks for tagging! Feel free to add me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 6, 2020)

Raiden said:


> Thanks for tagging! Feel free to add me.



Done


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 7, 2020)

@Danisor, @Quanta314159265 , @Itachi san88, @Vilu wanna join?


----------



## Quanta314159265 (Oct 7, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> @Danisor, @Quanta314159265 , @Itachi san88 wanna join?


Sign me up thx!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danisor (Oct 7, 2020)

Yes, definitely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Oct 7, 2020)

So this is a fanclub solely for adult naruto? If so you can add me. I'm not a fan of shippuden naruto tho.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 7, 2020)

Alita said:


> So this is a fanclub solely for adult naruto? If so you can add me. I'm not a fan of shippuden naruto tho.



Yeah, it is a fanclub for Adult Naruto.

Everything about him can be discussed here.


Also it is done, welcome into the FC.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 9, 2020)

It would have been dope to see Naruto create a Rasengan with a bō like this.


----------



## Gex (Oct 10, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> @Gex, [/USER]



Might as well. Add me in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 10, 2020)

Gex said:


> Might as well. Add me in.



It is done sweetie , Welcome into the FC.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 18, 2020)

I wonder if this mode will have all these ability.

*Flight:* Kitsune are able to fly through the air easily.
*Enhanced bite:* Kitsune, due to their fox-like muzzle, have an immensely powerful bite.
*Enhanced durability:* Kitsune are able to sustain numerous blows of internal or external assaults.
*Enhanced endurance:* Kitsune are able to survive with little to no energy for an extended amount of time.
*Enhanced hearing:* Kitsune are able to hear with amazing clarity, distance, and even ultrasound.
*Enhanced intelligence:* Kitsune are extremely intelligent, equal to, if not surpassing, genius level.
*Enhanced smell:* Kitsune are able to detect specific persons, places, substances, objects, etc., locate their positions, and even track, using nothing but their sense of smell.
*Enhanced speed:* Kitsune are able to move at superhuman speeds.
*Enhanced stamina:* Kitsune are able to be physically active for considerably longer periods of time than most other beings.
*Enhanced strength:* Kitsune are able to exert a great amount of strength from their muscles.
*Claws:* Kitsune are able to use their canine claws as powerful weapons if and when the need arises.
*Oneirokinesis:* Kitsune are able to manipulate the dreams of themselves or others.
*Semi-immortality:* Kitsune, when they reach a certain age, become immune to the effects of aging. However, they are not immune to the effects of sickness, and they can be killed in battle.
*Hallucikinesis:* Kitsune are able to create, shape, and manipulate illusions, allowing them to make their opponents to see, hear, taste, smell, and/or even feel things that aren't really there. Sometimes, these illusions will be so powerful that they will become psychosomatic, meaning that they will actually cause physical effects  (e.g. cuts, bruises, scratches, etc.) on the victim.
*Pyrokinesis:* Kitsune are able to generate, shape, and manipulate fire.
*Pyroportation:* Kitsune are able to teleport via fire and fire-like sources.
*Shapeshifting:* Kitsune are one of the few shapeshifters in the world, being able to reshape and transform their bodies into anything they want, however vulpine eyes are still visible and when they become careless, drunk, or overwhelmed with emotion, their ears and tail can become visible as well.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 31, 2020)

So basically KCM, RSM and toad Sage Mode are  gone for good.

Only Base Mode and Fox God Mode remain now.

Although I wish that Naruto can shapeshift into a Dragon like kitsune in folklore.

Adding a Dragon God form make the total number 3.

-Base Mode: God -
-Fox God Mode: God +
-Dragon God form: God+++


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 4, 2020)

@Kagutsutchi ,@Soldierofficial ,@King789 ,@Vilu ,@Koro sensei .

If Kurama dead, Naruto will still have assess to his Chakra and be himself a Kyubi no kitsune by extension because of Kyubi sending his whole excence into him.

Think of it as how Boruto and Kawaki are going to become powerful Otsutsuki because of their karma.

Naruto himself will become a Powerful kitsune because of this technique, but a Fox God, the higher form of Fox.

His Chakra after Kurama will left will be at a low level, but with time it will increase tremendously to the point Naruto will just become a being of chakra (pur life force).

His Regen could also evolve at a level where he wont age anymore and as a result achieve Immortality.

The form he is using right now against Isshiki is obviously incomplet.

I won't be surprised if he grew real fox hear and tails in the future when using the Yoko state.

But I also think Naruto will meet Kurama again in the futur, but in a form of pur land.

In folklore, when a kitsune die he go into a nirvana like state. The kitsune can then decide to be reborn once he is bored of that place.


After vanishing from Naruto, Kurama will likely go in such a place to rest and get his power back.

Once Naruto will be killed by kawaki, instead of the pur land he will go in that nirvana state too because of his bond with Kurama.

And that is how they will talk about what happened against Isshiki. 

After the talk I can see Kurama sending Naruto back to the pur land.

After that Naruto will be back, not as a earthling but as the *Enlightened Sage*.

And that is where Naruto as Guanyin Bodhisattva from the journey to the west will begin.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Nov 4, 2020)

redboy776 said:


> @Kagutsutchi ,@Soldierofficial ,@King789 ,@Vilu ,@Koro sensei .
> 
> If Kurama dead, Naruto will still have assess to his Chakra and be himself a Kyubi no kitsune by extension because of Kyubi sending his whole excence into him.
> 
> ...


That sounds dope.
It is pretty insane how much of Japanese Mythology Kodachi is incorporating into Boruto    .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vilu (Nov 8, 2020)

I wonder what this mode will do to Naruto. He will rather survive but what will happen to Kurama? Can't believe that you were right with power up for Naruto. And people laughed at your theory lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 8, 2020)

Vilu said:


> I wonder what this mode will do to Naruto. He will rather survive but what will happen to Kurama? Can't believe that you were right with power up for Naruto. And people laughed at your theory lol.




I think this mode is a permanent gift from Kurama, but to unloke it the dead of the Biju is necessary. 

So the dead speech Kurama was having with Naruto was just to see if Naruto was serious about the situation and for Kurama himself to gather his courage for the jutsu.

So by performing the jutsu Kurama sacrificed himself and has gone into a form of nirvana state.

As for Naruto, he will be in a critical condition because of the pressure the mode will put on his body.

His cells and chakra network will be damaged beyond repair, but I his friends and co will find a way to cure him.

The mode is something aking to a last gift Kurama bestowed to Naruto to him be strong enough to stop the Otsutsuki clan and protect his people.

Naruto will definitely master the state one day but it will take a long time.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 9, 2020)

I wonder if they will make the mont Oinari become Canon in Boruto.

For the people who wonder what is *the mont Oinari*, it is the place that was supposed to be Naruto's original home in the pilot.




In the pilot Naruto was the son of the Demon Fox that attacked Konoha (not a Jinshuriki), a deity to make it simple.



Even in the Ikemoto picture Naruto was seating on a massive mountain. 



That montain can easily be identified as the mont Oinari while Naruto himself the Fox God who rule the montain.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 27, 2020)




----------

